
CDC Recommends Sweeping Changes to American Offices - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/28/health/cdc-coronavirus-offices.html
======
ikeyany
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23344230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23344230)

